# Flashlight app



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So anyone find a good flashlight app that works for this phone that uses the led on the back.

i usually use tesla led flashlight app but it doesnt seem to work with the droid 3


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.devuni.flashlight&hl=en try this


----------

